# ID stem



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Diameter of about half an inch, slow growth. A bit like Myriophyllum, but much smaller.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Myriophyllum_ to me. Where did you get it?


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Incidentally, from Taiwan, with other plants, in a very small part of the stem.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.rva.jp/plants/myriophyllum_guyana.htm
probably the same plant.


----------

